# Too ricey?



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I had an idea. I completly blacked out my car. Its a PBM. Still have stock 17s but I'm planning on power coating them dark as well.

I was looking at my front grills and was like this will either be cool as hell or horrible.

Need some advise.

Painting the inside of the honeycombs torrid red and then doing the outline in PBM.

Discuss....


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

So you blacked out your car and now you want to add some red? Sorry, but this was the first thing that came to mind...










I'm not saying whether it would look good or bat:rofl:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

FastFrank said:


> So you blacked out your car and now you want to add some red? Sorry, but this was the first thing that came to mind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't like the red tails or silver badges. I'm a PBM on red so I figured I would add some color.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

FastFrank said:


> So you blacked out your car and now you want to add some red? Sorry, but this was the first thing that came to mind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice call....


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

if you have to ask it probably is....


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I didn't like the red tails or silver badges. I'm a PBM on red so I figured I would add some color.


I really like the blacked out look you've got going on. I'd leave the grille alone if I were you. Paint your calipers red if you want a splash of color.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

saw this on the net- looks pretty mean


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

crustysack said:


> saw this on the net- looks pretty mean


now thats freaking hoooooooooooooT. or get some pin stripe red tires or red brake cals.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

crustysack said:


> saw this on the net- looks pretty mean


Now that looks a little too "ricey" for my taste. The blackout with red calipers idea sounds pretty good....


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Lemme define rice:

1. u follow instead of lead
2. function follows form


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Humm, I don't know. I think I would leave the grills alone.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

batmans said:


> Lemme define rice:
> 
> 1. u follow instead of lead
> 2. function follows form


If this is true, then all LS2 goats would be rice. IE the fake hood.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> If this is true, then all LS2 goats would be rice. IE the fake hood.


Not really.

Although the scoops don't offer RAM AIR, it does allow the heat to escape more easily.

In my case it helps cool down the Maggie......


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

batmans said:


> Not really.
> 
> Although the scoops don't offer RAM AIR, it does allow the heat to escape more easily.
> 
> In my case it helps cool down the Maggie......


But the plastic side vents on a dodge nitro....


----------



## nfarthing03 (Jul 26, 2009)

were you thinkin something similar to this?


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I WANT THAT SO BAD TO BE AN WALLPAPER, PLZ WASH RINSE AND REPEAT !!!!!


----------

